
NASA doesn’t know if it wants Boeing to do another test of passenger spacecraft - croh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/6/21167883/nasa-boeing-passenger-spacecraft-cst-100-starliner-flight-test
======
olliej
The rules says that it must, and yet clearly some parts of the gov want to
help out Boeing’s financials.

------
IXxXI
Boeing wants an aerospace welfare handout from the government.

But lacks a team dedicated towards securing undeserved state handouts like
lockheed martin has.

